# share ur fantasies



## femaleseat (Aug 21, 2010)

lets be naughty and share some fantasies here....anyone?

if u could get a girl or a guy to do anything u wanted...what would it be?


----------



## BigChaz (Aug 21, 2010)

Love me for who I am


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 21, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> Love me for who I am



Ditto. And not just for the crazy monkey sex.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 21, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> Love me for who I am



that's the worst fantasy EVER!!! 

just kidding. 

Why doesn't the OP go ahead and share first?


----------



## WillSpark (Aug 21, 2010)

It's femaleseat. I think we already have a good idea. 

EDIT: 1000th post. Sweet!


----------



## femaleseat (Aug 21, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> It's femaleseat. I think we already have a good idea.
> 
> EDIT: 1000th post. Sweet!



 uh huh...


----------



## Paquito (Aug 21, 2010)

Well it could also mean females eat, so you might need to clarify.


----------



## freakyfred (Aug 21, 2010)

Older woman pulling a Mrs Robinson :wubu:


----------



## LovesBigMen (Aug 21, 2010)

I also want someone to like me for me . Not just to get in my pants .

And I don't really have a fantasy really . . . . . yet


----------



## charlieversion2 (Aug 21, 2010)

to dive into a pool of jello


----------



## imfree (Aug 21, 2010)

That "Someone" out there will find me!:smitten:
(Till then I walk alone.)


----------



## LovesBigMen (Aug 22, 2010)

imfree said:


> That "Someone" out there will find me!:smitten:
> (Till then I walk alone.)



I don't know why, but when I read this I thought Greenday I don't know why just saying .


----------



## Paquito (Aug 22, 2010)

LovesBigMen said:


> I don't know why, but when I read this I thought Greenday I don't know why just saying .



Well it is a part of the "Boulevard of Broken Dreams" song.


----------



## bigpulve (Aug 22, 2010)

I would say getting tired of having so much regular sex....


----------



## FishCharming (Aug 22, 2010)

it may be boring and played out but i'm still hoping for a threesome. the good kind. even though i'm pretty sure i'd have no idea what to do in one besides stammer " ohmygodican'tbelievethisishappening!" over and over...


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 22, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> it may be boring and played out but i'm still hoping for a threesome. the good kind. even though i'm pretty sure i'd have no idea what to do in one besides stammer " ohmygodican'tbelievethisishappening!" over and over...



The good kind? As in being in bed between Fabio and Cate Blanchett?


----------



## theronin23 (Aug 22, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> The good kind? As in being in bed between Fabio and Cate Blanchett?



Pssst...I think he meant FMF.


----------



## Amaranthine (Aug 22, 2010)

Honestly, I'd like to try any threesome.
FMF
MFM
MFF (Male, Female, Food, of course.)

And that's what college is for ^^


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 22, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> Pssst...I think he meant FMF.



So did I. Bazinga!


----------



## imfree (Aug 22, 2010)

LovesBigMen said:


> I don't know why, but when I read this I thought Greenday I don't know why just saying .



I usually put a lot of omph behind that
last "till then, I walk alone" line in
"Boulevard......" when I practice it.
If I ever get good enough to pull off
a rendition, I'll put one of them 
WM-61A-based mics through a
torture test and rip out a video of 
"Boulevard" for You Tube. Now that 
I've been off oxygen a couple months, 
and still on disability, I'm toying
around with the mics and singin' a
little. I don't have a working car, so
I'm almost always home and have
time to pursue hobbies. A little vocal
practice will go fine with VLF Electronics
and amateur video production. 
Hell, there's older rockers
than me still out there rockin' away. 
OMG, some of 'em still even make
money!

Muahahaha, I've got that 100 watt PA
system that I built over 30years ago
outta' mothballs and it's in line to be
reworked. One just never knows......

Hahaha, I'm just an ol' fool on permanent
vacation!:happy:


----------



## rellis10 (Aug 22, 2010)

Amaranthine said:


> Honestly, I'd like to try any threesome.
> FMF
> MFM
> MFF (Male, Female, Food, of course.)
> ...



You just keep getting better 


And i'm in the "love me for who I am" clan :happy:


----------



## Mordecai (Aug 22, 2010)

Amaranthine said:


> Honestly, I'd like to try any threesome.
> FMF
> MFM
> MFF (Male, Female, Food, of course.)
> ...



That and learning just how fast you can retype/redo a 20 page paper after you lose it when the power goes out and you forgot to save.

Oh, and threesome - yay!


----------



## djudex (Aug 22, 2010)

Amaranthine said:


> Honestly, I'd like to try any threesome.
> FMF
> MFM
> MFF (Male, Female, Food, of course.)
> ...



Make sure that all three of you are totally in to it, if anyone isn't completely there it'll end up weird.


----------



## Zowie (Aug 22, 2010)

djudex said:


> Make sure that all three of you are totally in to it, if anyone isn't completely there it'll end up weird.



Yeah, I was going to say. I'd be curious with having a FMF, but knowing that I tend to latch on emotionally to anyone (how attractive), it's a good way for heartbreak.


----------



## djudex (Aug 22, 2010)

Also make sure you know how to run the video camera that you borrow. Nothing worse than just a sound track when you're trying to capture that Kodak moment.


----------



## femaleseat (Aug 22, 2010)

djudex said:


> Also make sure you know how to run the video camera that you borrow. Nothing worse than just a sound track when you're trying to capture that Kodak moment.



LOL, to funny!


----------



## charlieversion2 (Aug 22, 2010)

Odenthalius said:


> That and learning just how fast you can retype/redo a 20 page paper after you lose it when the power goes out and you forgot to save.
> 
> Oh, and threesome - yay!



autosave FTW


----------



## mrfantasy90 (Aug 22, 2010)

My fantasy is to have a beautiful FFA cover herself in raisins while singing the star spangled banner as I roll around on the ground screaming I am jimmi Hendrix.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm into threesomes. Maybe some dress play. Food play would be awesome!


----------



## FishCharming (Aug 22, 2010)

sooo, Amaranthine, Eggs... got any plans for tonight? cus if not i could pick up a bottle of sangria, maybe some anime and we can just see where the night takes us 

and don't worry Eggs, emotionally clingy women are hawt!


----------



## rabbitislove (Aug 22, 2010)

Hm. Im going to steal BigChaz' one. To be loved for who I am. Yes Im that lame I fantasize about lame, romantic, boring sex. You know with candles, whispering sweet nothings in each others ear, missionary style boring sex.

Also for vegan poutines. I still love my gravy fries gawddamnit!

Its hard to say I have many kinky fantasies anymore, but I think if I was with the right person they'd inspire me. In the past Ive been into switching BDSM, feet, massages, getting down in the shower, y'know the usual boring shit.


----------



## Zowie (Aug 22, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> sooo, Amaranthine, Eggs... got any plans for tonight? cus if not i could pick up a bottle of sangria, maybe some anime and we can just see where the night takes us
> 
> and don't worry Eggs, emotionally clingy women are hawt!



Let me make my own Sangria and you've got a deal.  See you later, sweetcheeks.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Aug 22, 2010)

*DAMN...is it horrible to say I lived em out already...or is that just a sign of being OLDER THEN DIRT, and having been single most of my life...and still feeling like a young'N...cause after all age is JUST A #

Had plenty of options along the ways...

so yea...phantasy for me right now would be...one smoking hot fat guy that wants me for me INSIDE and OUT...and commitment

and yeah I have a slight hunch the original poster  whoever that is....was hoping for some KINKY shit....been there done that...had enuf to last a lifetime*


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 22, 2010)

I fantasize someone would make me a damn sandwich.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 22, 2010)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *DAMN...is it horrible to say I lived em out already...or is that just a sign of being OLDER THEN DIRT, and having been single most of my life...and still feeling like a young'N...cause after all age is JUST A #
> 
> Had plenty of options along the ways...
> 
> ...



I told you, im all for the commitment  remember, mortgage cut in half.


----------



## WillSpark (Aug 22, 2010)

Whipped cream. All over her body.


It's true. I'm a romantic.


----------



## JenFromOC (Aug 22, 2010)

Big. Tall. Lots of tats. And a good job. I've already tried everything else and I don't want it. Oh, and the whole "loves me inside and out" shit. Also, he should hop on top of me once in awhile so that I can enjoy his body.


----------



## LovesBigMen (Aug 23, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Well it is a part of the "Boulevard of Broken Dreams" song.



Yeahhhhhhhh I kinda guessed, but didn't want to say it and be wrong heh ey at least now I know I wasn't :happy:



imfree said:


> I usually put a lot of omph behind that
> last "till then, I walk alone" line in
> "Boulevard......" when I practice it.
> If I ever get good enough to pull off
> ...



Hey that's awesome!


----------



## Melian (Aug 23, 2010)

femaleseat said:


> lets be naughty and share some fantasies here....anyone?



Sitting in a tub of tabasco sauce, shoving shards of broken glass up my ass, while a midget whistled "La Cucaracha."

Duh.


----------



## djudex (Aug 23, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> Big. Tall. Lots of tats.



Isn't that what you already have?


----------



## theronin23 (Aug 23, 2010)

Melian said:


> Sitting in a tub of tabasco sauce, shoving shards of broken glass up my ass, while a midget whistled "La Cucaracha."
> 
> Duh.



I've seen that on the internet somewhere....I KNOW it. You're so unoriginal Melian


----------



## Melian (Aug 23, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> I've seen that on the internet somewhere....I KNOW it. You're so unoriginal Melian



Yeah. I suck. Can't even come up with my own fantasies 

(it was sexy, though, don't you think?  )


----------



## femaleseat (Aug 23, 2010)

Melian said:


> Yeah. I suck. Can't even come up with my own fantasies
> 
> (it was sexy, though, don't you think?  )



well, guess we cant ALL have such great imagination, lol


----------



## theronin23 (Aug 23, 2010)

Melian said:


> Yeah. I suck. Can't even come up with my own fantasies
> 
> (it was sexy, though, don't you think?  )



I mean...the shards and tobasco had me fillin' up a little, but when that midget came out...hoo boy.


----------



## imfree (Aug 23, 2010)

LovesBigMen said:


> Yeahhhhhhhh I kinda guessed, but didn't want to say it and be wrong heh ey at least now I know I wasn't :happy:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey that's awesome!



Thanks for the kind words. I'll
Rep you after that Repper of
mine has had time to 
recharge.:bow:

*Oh, if that Repper only had 
those great, new Li-ion 
batteries. The Li-ion battery
pack in the Nissan Leaf holds 
24 kilowatt hours of power, 
one of those should run my
Repper a day or two!

Nissan Leaf
http://www.aussiemotoring.com/2010/03/15/the-nissan-leaf-a-first-glance/

The Leaf uses 48 such batteries
at .5 KWH each. Nice battery
that could rock a Repper or
100 Watt sound system!!! 

View attachment battery, nissan-leaf, 1 of 48.jpg


----------



## JenFromOC (Aug 23, 2010)

djudex said:


> Isn't that what you already have?



Yep.....


----------



## Tad (Aug 23, 2010)

I come up with a lot of different fantasies, but the root of most of them is someone being tempted by something fat related, knowing they dont have to go there, knowing that there will be disadvantages to going there, knowing that going there is really just pure indulgence..and deciding to go there anyway. 

Indulgence is a lousy principle on which to run your life, but it is a great principle on which to run fantasy


----------



## LovesBigMen (Aug 23, 2010)

imfree said:


> Thanks for the kind words. I'll
> Rep you after that Repper of
> mine has had time to
> recharge.:bow:
> ...



Nah give me rep when I deserve it


----------



## MasterShake (Aug 24, 2010)

rabbitislove said:


> Also for vegan poutines. I still love my gravy fries gawddamnit!


Wait, are you saying these exist, or is this still part of your fantasies??? Inquiring hungry Canuckophile fat dudes want to know!!!




JenFromOC said:


> Big. Tall. Lots of tats. And a good job.


Hey, I'm 3 for 4! Lose the zero, and get with the hero! 




Melian said:


> Yeah. I suck. Can't even come up with my own fantasies


Yeah, but you just listed mine! (ba dump ting!) I'm here all week, tip your waitresses, try the veal!

(sorry sorry, a bit too raunchy, but I had to go to there! )

As for my own...tbh, a thin and/or short woman small enough to cuddle up on my lap and let me nom nomz her with hugs when I'm feeling blue. Or when she's feeling blue. Or when it's raining and the windows are open and the tv is off, just listening to it rain.

Or just because. :happy:


----------



## Paquito (Aug 24, 2010)

Is mine seriously the only one that involves a branding iron, whips, and a safety word?


----------



## MasterShake (Aug 24, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Is mine seriously the only one that involves a branding iron, whips, and a safety word?


Safety words are for pussies. Pussy.


----------



## bigpulve (Aug 24, 2010)

My safety word is what ever I say dont stop.


----------



## FishCharming (Aug 24, 2010)

my safety word is sammich. as in "i can haz?"


----------



## Goreki (Aug 24, 2010)

Right now.. I feel like a quick and dirty threesome in the toilets of a goth club. Or a rave. Or a bar, I'm not picky XD


----------



## Melian (Aug 24, 2010)

MasterShake said:


> Yeah, but you just listed mine! (ba dump ting!) I'm here all week, tip your waitresses, try the veal!



Heh. Blowjobs. You want them.


----------



## rabbitislove (Aug 24, 2010)

MasterShake said:


> Wait, are you saying these exist, or is this still part of your fantasies??? Inquiring hungry Canuckophile fat dudes want to know!!!



Currently a fantasy, although theres a restaurant by me in Denver that makes biscuits and gravy, vegan style


----------



## MasterShake (Aug 24, 2010)

rabbitislove said:


> Currently a fantasy, although theres a restaurant by me in Denver that makes biscuits and gravy, vegan style


...go on.

(purchasing plane tickets to Denver)


----------



## JenFromOC (Aug 24, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> my safety word is sammich. as in "i can haz?"



My safety word is "waffles." Seriously.


----------



## mischel (Aug 24, 2010)

So is there any chance left to make this thread epic, filled with some hot fantasies? 
Well, here's one of mine - although im not yet sure about feeding.
Anyway - i dont have a safety word within it...


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 24, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> My safety word is "waffles." Seriously.



Im so lame, i don't even have a safety word.  no one has Everett given me a reason to need one.


----------



## JenFromOC (Aug 24, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Im so lame, i don't even have a safety word.  no one has Everett given me a reason to need one.



I've never had the occasion to use a safety word. I just want "waffles" to be it.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 24, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> I've never had the occasion to use a safety word. I just want "waffles" to be it.



Hahaha, well that makes me feel better . . . Now i just have to think of a good one. Maybe "snuffaluffagus."


----------



## LovesBigMen (Aug 25, 2010)

mischel said:


> So is there any chance left to make this thread epic, filled with some hot fantasies?
> Well, here's one of mine - although im not yet sure about feeding.
> Anyway - i dont have a safety word within it...



is that terimisu 
my fav dessert just had to point that out.


----------



## mantis_shrimp (Aug 25, 2010)

Cuddling and eating while watching films is good enough for me ;D


----------



## femaleseat (Aug 25, 2010)

mischel said:


> So is there any chance left to make this thread epic, filled with some hot fantasies?
> Well, here's one of mine - although im not yet sure about feeding.
> Anyway - i dont have a safety word within it...



myyyy myyy,that looks sooooooo good!
ok here is my fantasy......ssbh doing whatever he wants....forcing me to submit to his demands, punishing me if i dont...of course using his weight to get me to listen to him...sorta like a forced session......having him completely control me....(without being afraid of hurting me....).hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## mischel (Aug 25, 2010)

femaleseat said:


> myyyy myyy,that looks sooooooo good!
> ok here is my fantasy......ssbh doing whatever he wants....forcing me to submit to his demands, punishing me if i dont...of course using his weight to get me to listen to him...sorta like a forced session......having him completely control me....(without being afraid of hurting me....).hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm



You got the point!  :blush::blush::blush:


----------



## femaleseat (Aug 25, 2010)

:blush:


mischel said:


> You got the point!  :blush::blush::blush:



:blush::blush::blush:


----------



## Wanderer (Aug 26, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Hahaha, well that makes me feel better . . . Now i just have to think of a good one. Maybe "snuffaluffagus."



Nah. Has to be short and recognizable when said around a ball gag.


----------



## Vageta (Aug 28, 2010)

Wow, thats hot!




femaleseat said:


> myyyy myyy,that looks sooooooo good!
> ok here is my fantasy......ssbh doing whatever he wants....forcing me to submit to his demands, punishing me if i dont...of course using his weight to get me to listen to him...sorta like a forced session......having him completely control me....(without being afraid of hurting me....).hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## FishCharming (Aug 28, 2010)

Goreki said:


> Right now.. I feel like a quick and dirty threesome in the toilets of a goth club. Or a rave. Or a bar, I'm not picky XD



how about like a Tim Hortons? or maybe a Quiznos so we could get a sandwhich afterwards? and what kind of threesome are we talking about?


----------



## theronin23 (Aug 28, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> how about like a Tim Hortons?



Get me a double double and fifty Timbits while you're there, please!


----------



## Zowie (Aug 28, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> Get me a double double and fifty Timbits while you're there, please!



Timmies and sex? Those are my two most favourite things EVER.


----------



## watts63 (Aug 28, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> Love me for who I am



Same thing.


----------



## femaleseat (Aug 28, 2010)

watts63 said:


> Same thing.



come on u guys!!! mabe i should have specified i meant more like SICK,WEIRD NASTY fantasies.....LOL


----------



## watts63 (Aug 28, 2010)

femaleseat said:


> come on u guys!!! mabe i should have specified i meant more like SICK,WEIRD NASTY fantasies.....LOL



OH ALRIGHTY THEN! A threesome (two girls; one of them a bbw) that involves a huge bed, chocolate syrup & whip cream.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 28, 2010)

For a woman in black lingerie to make me a sexy sandwich. And I want to use her back as a plate. Yeah. That'll do.


----------



## femaleseat (Aug 28, 2010)

watts63 said:


> OH ALRIGHTY THEN! A threesome (two girls; one of them a bbw) that involves a huge bed, chocolate syrup & whip cream.



there u go....i knew u had in in u!!!


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 28, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> For a woman in black lingerie to make me a sexy sandwich. And I want to use her back as a plate. Yeah. That'll do.



what exactly is a sexy sandwitch and what is in it?


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 28, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> what exactly is a sexy sandwitch and what is in it?



Well, the bread's got to be hot... have a good bread to filling ratio....smell really good and make me want to lick lips (mine? hers? Anyone's?)

That's a good start


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 28, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Well, the bread's got to be hot... have a good bread to filling ratio....smell really good and make me want to lick lips (mine? hers? Anyone's?)
> 
> That's a good start



hot bread erm isnt that called toast? hmm for all i know you could love bacon banna and cheese or something gross like vegimite and tomato


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 28, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> hot bread erm isnt that called toast? hmm for all i know you could love bacon banna and cheese or something gross like vegimite and tomato



Hot bread! Freshly baked, straight out of the oven! Mmmmm... my mouth is watering just thinking about it.

How about Brie, Tomato and Spinach? That sound good?


----------



## littlefairywren (Aug 28, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Hot bread! Freshly baked, straight out of the oven! Mmmmm... my mouth is watering just thinking about it.
> 
> How about Brie, Tomato and Spinach? That sound good?



Add some bacon, and you have sexy


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 28, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Hot bread! Freshly baked, straight out of the oven! Mmmmm... my mouth is watering just thinking about it.
> 
> How about Brie, Tomato and Spinach? That sound good?



well i do make awesome bread not a bad combo mayby for pizza but sandwitch mayby lol


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 28, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Add some bacon, and you have sexy



Oooooh _indulgent_! I like it 

Why should pizzas get all the fun?


----------



## littlefairywren (Aug 28, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Oooooh _indulgent_! I like it
> 
> Why should pizzas get all the fun?



Oh, I'm _indulgent_ all right lol!! :


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 28, 2010)

ok now we are getting somewhere 

but what about to go with the fancy smancy stuff some procuto ( gah spelling is appalling today)


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 28, 2010)

If it's just _pour moi_ I'm going to vote for well done back bacon.


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 28, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> If it's just _pour moi_ I'm going to vote for well done back bacon.



oooh I love crunchy crispy bacon, but will there be bbq sauce and mayo

hmm I could make you a bacon and egg mcmanda lol not sure how sexy they are though


----------



## Albino_taters (Aug 29, 2010)

I guess my favorite fantasy would be a woman in nothing but an apron cooking. I don't understand the why to this but it is just so damn f'ing sexy.


----------



## GrowingBoy (Dec 9, 2010)

Ok, here's mine. After being forced to stay fit by a lean, strong woman, gaining weight and turning the tables on her by dominating her with my huge belly.


----------



## Dockta_Dockta (Dec 9, 2010)

Who says a fantasy has to be so conceptualized and out of reach? My fantasy is completely rough nail dragging, hair pulling, biting, ass smacking filled bumpin' uglies. 

Of course, both parties asses can be smacked.


----------



## Vageta (Dec 9, 2010)

I fantasize that this beautiful girl falls out of love with her long distance boyfriend and falls in love with me….:blush:


----------



## powderfinger (Dec 9, 2010)

hmmm my fantasy,I guess if I could have any wish granted it would go something like this, a raven haired bbw is here in my living room, a night of heavy drinking, most likely a cheap sour mash, listening to Beggars Banquet really loud on vinyl, sitting on the couch, we talk about how The Stones really hit their stride in '69, we go outside to smoke a cigarette, it's cold, you can see your breath but due to the influence of strong drink I don't wear a jacket, I tell her she's pretty, she tells me I'm drunk, we go back inside flip the record, drink some more, Mick starts warbling over a happy little foot stomper about waiting for a girl, we start kissing heavily, my hand slides up her shirt and hers down my jeans, Keith employs me to drink for the hard working people, lust having taken over for sanity we give in to our desires, afterward we both fall fast asleep on the couch, the next morning I wake up hungover and alone.

yeah, as far as fantasy goes that's what I'd go with, simple effective, and no need for any happy endings


----------



## thekidstable (Dec 9, 2010)

Well I have this one. I would be with this woman, right? Then if everything goes ok, we would start to get intimate, right? Then perhaps, we could even have, sexual relations!? Oh I am NASTY!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Dec 9, 2010)

Vageta said:


> I fantasize that this beautiful girl falls out of love with her long distance boyfriend and falls in love with me.:blush:



knock that shit off. 

Seriously though, Stop.


----------



## Zowie (Dec 9, 2010)

Vageta said:


> I fantasize that this beautiful girl falls out of love with her long distance boyfriend and falls in love with me….:blush:



...Not to be rude... But don't you think that's a little strange to say on a public forum? Are you sure she wants that type of attention from you?
EDIT: What Hozay said. She's ours.

And I fantasize about someone doing pataflaflas on my behind.


----------



## WillSpark (Dec 9, 2010)

Vageta said:


> I fantasize that this beautiful girl falls out of love with her long distance boyfriend and falls in love with me….:blush:



That's legitimately creepy.

Though I suppose it's only really creepy if you realize the actual situation.


----------



## FishCharming (Dec 9, 2010)

Vageta said:


> I fantasize that this beautiful girl falls out of love with her long distance boyfriend and falls in love with me….:blush:



i think it's romantic 

don't let your dreams be dreams, vag


----------



## ManBeef (Dec 9, 2010)

Vageta said:


> I fantasize that this beautiful girl falls out of love with her long distance boyfriend and falls in love with me.:blush:



i told you already... i am just man pretty. i am not a dame. plus i love my long distance lover. I wish you would get over me already +runs out sobbing & arms flailing+


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Dec 9, 2010)

Zowie said:


> ...Not to be rude... But don't you think that's a little strange to say on a public forum? Are you sure she wants that type of attention from you?
> EDIT: What Hozay said. She's ours.
> 
> And I fantasize about someone doing *pataflaflas on my behind*.


----------



## ManBeef (Dec 9, 2010)

mine is just some pure, nasty, filthy, mano a mano, gritty, dirty, no holds barred, rough, wild, insane, ass shakin', congo gorilla sex!!! almost anything goes && all the dark things she is into that she holds back from people come into play. Hopefully we start with a mustache ride


----------



## Vageta (Dec 9, 2010)

Its fantasy right? Share my fantasy?.....lol

Ok next time I'll lie.

I fantasize that me and Barrak Obama had ice cream together in the front lawn. And hes my first homosexual lover, even though neither of us are gay....:wubu:


thats for the support fish  Dont dream it, be it!!


*ok Im being silly....


----------



## Vageta (Dec 9, 2010)

ManBeef said:


> i told you already... i am just man pretty. i am not a dame. plus i love my long distance lover. I wish you would get over me already +runs out sobbing & arms flailing+




Well If I cant have you all to myself, then Im going to kill myself with laxatives...


----------



## vinarian (Dec 9, 2010)

2 ladies, 1 vinarian, 1 hot tub, a mushroom and anchovie pizza, and a pack of cigs


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Dec 9, 2010)

Vageta said:


> Its fantasy right? Share my fantasy?.....lol
> 
> Ok next time I'll lie.
> 
> ...



I guess you didn't see the slew of people telling you to knock that shit off. 

seriously, she's too nice to say anything, but knock that shit off.


----------



## Paquito (Dec 9, 2010)

Are we finally allowed to call out Vag eater for being a fucking creepy asshole?

Mama's been itching for this.


----------



## thekidstable (Dec 9, 2010)

aren't you guys being just a little harsh?
Maybe not since I don't know who he was talking about, but from my angle it sounded like you guys just sorta flipped out


----------



## lovelocs (Dec 9, 2010)

There's always shit going on behind the scenes. I only see the tip of the iceberg, and I kinda like it that way.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Dec 9, 2010)

lovelocs said:


> There's always shit going on behind the scenes. I only see the tip of the iceberg, and I kinda like it that way.



Hey baby, fancy seeing the tip of MY iceberg?


----------



## Anjula (Dec 9, 2010)

I just want to have sex and relationship with big guy. simple in theory, in practice damn hard


----------



## FishCharming (Dec 9, 2010)

Anjula said:


> I just want to have sex and relationship with big guy. simple in theory, in practice damn hard



hmmm, the problem is that you're over there... come to buffalo, we have lots of poles! you'll ft right in.


----------



## Zowie (Dec 9, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> hmmm, the problem is that you're over there... come to buffalo, we have lots of poles! you'll ft right in.



ahahahaha...


----------



## femaleseat (Dec 9, 2010)

Anjula said:


> I just want to have sex and relationship with big guy. simple in theory, in practice damn hard



awww. im sure we can get a volunteer.....guys??????????


----------



## ManBeef (Dec 9, 2010)

Vageta said:


> Well If I cant have you all to myself, then Im going to kill myself with laxatives...



Oh you dirty dirty man... I think someone is gonna need a sponge bath


----------



## ManBeef (Dec 9, 2010)

Ok ok... ill be Anj's prince in fat armor. (i am trying to play off the obviously noticeable excitement)


----------



## FishCharming (Dec 9, 2010)

the thing about unwanted attention is that it has to be expressed that it's unwanted. Not to play devil's advocate or anything and i dont know the exact extent of anything but until it's but said "i'm not interested, stop contacting me" it's all fair game.

so let's calm the white knighting

my fantasy is to put chaz, ronin, paq, hozay, manbeef, julie, eggs, melian, Dr P, rabbit, esther, anjula, sassy, boost, amaranthine, surley, BeB, CP, Happyface, seat, rellis and myself into a large padded room full of peach flavored jello, then pump in a gaseous mixture of MDMA, nitrous oxide, LSD and artificial butter flavoring and just see where the night takes us! 

although to be honest im not sure if it counts as a fantasy since i'm already well underway on making this happen. pre-order your dvds now~


----------



## JulieD (Dec 9, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> the thing about unwanted attention is that it has to be expressed that it's unwanted. Not to play devil's advocate or anything and i dont know the exact extent of anything but until it's but said "i'm not interested, stop contacting me" it's all fair game.
> 
> so let's calm the white knighting
> 
> ...



I got the Jello!


----------



## Melian (Dec 9, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> the thing about unwanted attention is that it has to be expressed that it's unwanted. Not to play devil's advocate or anything and i dont know the exact extent of anything but until it's but said "i'm not interested, stop contacting me" it's all fair game.
> 
> so let's calm the white knighting
> 
> ...



There would be some fighting and some fucking.


----------



## femaleseat (Dec 9, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> the thing about unwanted attention is that it has to be expressed that it's unwanted. Not to play devil's advocate or anything and i dont know the exact extent of anything but until it's but said "i'm not interested, stop contacting me" it's all fair game.
> 
> so let's calm the white knighting
> 
> ...



im in!!.....not sure if one of those words meant alcohol.....but we should def have that!!!


----------



## Anjula (Dec 9, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> the thing about unwanted attention is that it has to be expressed that it's unwanted. Not to play devil's advocate or anything and i dont know the exact extent of anything but until it's but said "i'm not interested, stop contacting me" it's all fair game.
> 
> so let's calm the white knighting
> 
> ...



this is very good idea ; >


----------



## FishCharming (Dec 9, 2010)

at random intervals various items would be lowered into the seething mass of flesh. they will come from 1 of 3 categories: food/drink, toys (both mundane and of an adult nature), and weapons. 

the last person standing will receive $50,000 US and their own personal monkey death squad...


----------



## rellis10 (Dec 9, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> at random intervals various items would be lowered into the seething mass of flesh. they will come from 1 of 3 categories: food/drink, toys (both mundane and of an adult nature), and weapons.
> 
> the last person standing will receive $50,000 US and their own personal monkey death squad...



I'm in!

....but does it HAVE to be peace jello?


----------



## FishCharming (Dec 9, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> I'm in!
> 
> ....but does it HAVE to be peace jello?



give peace a chance rick!

okay, maybe i'll do alternating wedges. peach, raspberry, blue raspberry and lime. do they make a pineapple jello? whatever. that's the only concession i'm going to make about the jello though...


----------



## rellis10 (Dec 9, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> give peace a chance rick!
> 
> okay, maybe i'll do alternating wedges. peach, raspberry, blue raspberry and lime. do they make a pineapple jello? whatever. that's the only concession i'm going to make about the jello though...



Ooops, stupid typo :doh:

I guess I have other issues on my mind than jello right now....


----------



## FishCharming (Dec 9, 2010)

oh, and it doesnt matter whether you're in or not. you are all coming. as we speak Dr P's monkey deathsquad are studying dossiers on each and every one of you, preparing for your inevitable abduction. make sure you're wearing clean underwear folks!

let the graping begin!


----------



## Amaranthine (Dec 9, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> oh, and it doesnt matter whether you're in or not. you are all coming. as we speak Dr P's monkey deathsquad are studying dossiers on each and every one of you, preparing for your inevitable abduction. make sure you're wearing clean underwear folks!
> 
> let the graping begin!



Can there be some aardvarks in there too?


----------



## Sasquatch! (Dec 9, 2010)

Mmmm aardvarks...


----------



## RentonBob (Dec 9, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> oh, and it doesnt matter whether you're in or not. you are all coming. as we speak Dr P's monkey deathsquad are studying dossiers on each and every one of you, preparing for your inevitable abduction. make sure you're wearing clean underwear folks!
> 
> let the graping begin!



Will it be available on Blu-Ray?


----------



## FishCharming (Dec 9, 2010)

RentonBob said:


> Will it be available on Blu-Ray?



no, fuck bluray. it will be available on DVD, HDDVD, VHS, Betamax and Laserdisc.


----------



## Vageta (Dec 9, 2010)

Wow Hozay and Paqu are out to crucify me. Guys I seriously respect your chivalry in coming to the defense of a poor defenseless maiden. Im sure next time in chat will be interesting. Im looking forward to the heated conversation. 

and thanks to those who did not so quickly rise to judge.


----------



## theronin23 (Dec 9, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> the thing about unwanted attention is that it has to be expressed that it's unwanted. Not to play devil's advocate or anything and i dont know the exact extent of anything but until it's but said "i'm not interested, stop contacting me" it's all fair game.
> 
> so let's calm the white knighting
> 
> ...



Yes. That is all.


----------



## Zowie (Dec 9, 2010)

Vageta said:


> Wow Hozay and Paqu are out to crucify me. Guys I seriously respect your chivalry in coming to the defense of a poor defenseless maiden. Im sure next time in chat will be interesting. Im looking forward to the heated conversation.
> 
> and thanks to those who did not so quickly rise to judge.



The ones who aren't so quick to judge aren't around to realize you're a fucking creeper. If she's fine with you, then good, creep away, but please do so privately.


----------



## Vageta (Dec 9, 2010)

Ok zowie, since you mention it. Please tell me why I am a creeper? becuase I am a single guy who's looking for someone to love? ....Guilty!

Im not just looking for a lay. 

I try to be polite and curtious.

Is it a crime to look for someone to fill the void in your heart?


----------



## Zowie (Dec 9, 2010)

Vageta said:


> Ok zowie, since you mention it. Please tell me why I am a creeper? becuase I am a single guy who's looking for someone to love? ....Guilty!
> 
> Im not just looking for a lay.
> 
> ...



Okay, if I believed that, yes, you're entirely right, and that's a great thing to feel. There are plenty of guys here looking for love. But, you're 38. You try and make yourself seem "cute" in a childish way. Then you pop up with your stuff on fantasy feeder, to a whole lot of unwelcome attention. Word gets around love, and you don't exactly come off as wholesome. You know she's taken, by a really great guy. You come off as being weird, addled, and not exactly the guy anyone here wants to spend a weekend with. 
Benefit of the doubt: Maybe I'm just misreading into what you said and it's your 'twisted' sense of humor. Maybe you're a troll. And maybe you're a creeper. Either way, I have a lot of trouble with you, and so far all my thoughts are leaning on creeper-troll.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Dec 9, 2010)

Vageta said:


> Wow Hozay and Paqu are out to crucify me. Guys I seriously respect your chivalry in coming to the defense of a poor defenseless maiden. Im sure next time in chat will be interesting. Im looking forward to the heated conversation.
> 
> and thanks to those who did not so quickly rise to judge.



There is no argument, no heated debate or conversation. You make someone uncomfortable by what you say to them, so I said knock that shit off. That's all.


----------



## Paquito (Dec 9, 2010)

Vageta said:


> Wow Hozay and Paqu are out to crucify me. Guys I seriously respect your chivalry in coming to the defense of a poor defenseless maiden. Im sure next time in chat will be interesting. Im looking forward to the heated conversation.
> 
> and thanks to those who did not so quickly rise to judge.



She's not a defenseless maiden, and I will damn straight crucify your pervy ass if you don't straighten the fuck out.

Take it to heart that if someone tells you, in any way, shape, or form, that they are not interested in you by any stretch of the imagination, then you need to move on.


----------



## femaleseat (Dec 9, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> no, fuck bluray. it will be available on DVD, HDDVD, VHS, Betamax and Laserdisc.



has a price already been negotiated??? do we all get equal share??????

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Vageta (Dec 9, 2010)

Wow thats a lot to respond too.
Ok first Zowie, Yes I do have an extremely twisted sense of humorguilty. Im not sure what stuff from Fantasy feeder you are referring too but yes I do have an account with them and other than pics and some videos I have never posted a single article or post on there so Im not really sure what stuff you are referring to? If thes one thing that I have NEVER claimed to be its wholesome. LOL!! You are right, she is taken and he does seem to be a great guy. I seriously am happy for both of them. Even if I do wish that she was all mine. I know that you have an issue with me. I do regret that. I can only be me and will not change for anyone. I do admit that I am guilty of desiring someone that is way too young for me. I am wrong for that. I will work harder on denying my feelings in the future. On this topic I will fully agree. On a side note I did not intentionally seek out a youngun to lust after. It just happened.

Ok Hozay, You make someone uncomfortable by what you say to them, this is your assumption. I do feel that it is incorrect. You are thinking for someone else and that is always a no no. I do however respect you intentions, misguided as they are.

Paqu, Take it to heart that if someone tells you, in any way, shape, or form, that they are not interested in you by any stretch of the imagination, then you need to move on. I ALWAYS do that. Again just like your friend Hozay, you are making assumptions.

Im sure the three of us will meet again in chat and you guys can gang up on me then.  I warn you though, I will defend myself.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Dec 9, 2010)

Melian said:


> There would be some fighting and some fucking.


We're going to do both of these at the same time, right?:bounce::bounce: Because you know that's how I like it. Just no spearing me with a trident this time.....that took FOREVER to heal. 




FishCharming said:


> oh, and it doesnt matter whether you're in or not. you are all coming. as we speak Dr P's monkey deathsquad are studying dossiers on each and every one of you, preparing for your inevitable abduction. make sure you're wearing clean underwear folks!
> 
> let the graping begin!


The section of the monkey death squad that was sent to Europe just called in and are being a bunch of divas. Something about how it's really cold this time of year and Poland is far from Great Britain and I didn't make any transportation arrangements and blah, blah, blah. Anyway, they want in on the orgy which I know will make Melian freak out. (Yes, she hates monkeys. I know, I know. But love does conquer all.:wubu The monkeys are also insisting on banana jello and bringing their own weapons. This is all my fault for creating them with an unbending iron will, but it's too late to go back now......


Amaranthine said:


> Can there be some aardvarks in there too?


Aardvarks AND monkeys????? That's a recipe for total carnage. Someone likes to live on the edge. :wubu:


----------



## Paquito (Dec 9, 2010)

Vageta said:


> Paqu, Take it to heart that if someone tells you, in any way, shape, or form, that they are not interested in you by any stretch of the imagination, then you need to move on. I ALWAYS do that. Again just like your friend Hozay, you are making assumptions.



So PMing Zoe all the time in chat means that you always move on? Interesting.



Vageta said:


> Im sure the three of us will meet again in chat and you guys can gang up on me then.  I warn you though, I will defend myself.



I'm never been less terrified of someone defending themselves. And the only reason that you will be "ganged up upon" is because the likelihood of someone agreeing with you is about as high as me getting lap-band surgery.


----------



## Zowie (Dec 9, 2010)

Vag, you're obviously doing the rounds trying to find one young girl who'll give you a second of her time. Esther? Me? Now Amaranthine? Anyone else?


----------



## Vageta (Dec 9, 2010)

Paquito said:


> So PMing Zoe all the time in chat means that you always move on? Interesting.
> 
> Woah woah woahhhhh!! So is just the act of PMing hitting on someone? As far as I can remember I have NEVER hit on Zoe. SURE when she posted a nearly nekid pic of herself I complimented her on her beauty.I am a guy after all. But Zoe correct me if Im wrong, I never hit on you?
> 
> Unles you define hit on as any interaction with someone at all?


----------



## charlieversion2 (Dec 9, 2010)

...........


----------



## Vageta (Dec 9, 2010)

Zowie said:


> Vag, you're obviously doing the rounds trying to find one young girl who'll give you a second of her time. Esther? Me? Now Amaranthine? Anyone else?



Geeze this is the tread that will never end, Id rather be discussing this in chat but ok...

You are right and you are wrong. RIGHT, I am looking for a woman who will give me much more than a second of her time. I want all of her time and will gladly give her all of mine.

WRONG I am NOT speciffically looking for a young woman. I am just looking for a woman. But as you can see, most of the lovelies that are on here for some reason are way young. If there was a 30's ffa board I would frequent it...


----------



## Amaranthine (Dec 9, 2010)

Okay, I've stayed off here for most of this, but this is getting ridiculous.

To me, being taken/in a relationship is a sign that a person isn't going to be interested in anyone else. Yes, I'm shy and won't say it outright, but that's because most of me just feels that any reasonable person would assume that. 

I can deal with a lot and still try to understand. It takes a lot to make me angry.

But seriously,

If you can't respect, without doubt, that my boyfriend has EVERY right to defend his place in this situation, then you can fuck off. Really, don't disrespect anyone I care about. 

So please, I'm tired of all this drama. Let's drop this. It's causing way too much trouble, for way too many people.


----------



## Zowie (Dec 9, 2010)

Empty post, end of discussion. I hadn't seen Amaranthine above me.


And I also fantasize about paradiddles on my nipples.


----------



## femaleseat (Dec 9, 2010)

omg!!!! u guys....i started this thread to share our deep drk and sick fantasies...now i feel like im back in high school....and god knows thats alot of years ago!

if u cant all play nice then GO TO UR ROOM!


----------



## Zowie (Dec 9, 2010)

femaleseat said:


> omg!!!! u guys....i started this thread to share our deep drk and sick fantasies...now i feel like im back in high school....and god knows thats alot of years ago!
> 
> if u cant all play nice then GO TO UR ROOM!



Hahaha, you make a lot of sense. I unfortunately have very little sick and dark fantasies that I'm willing to share. But I keep an open mind.


----------



## Vageta (Dec 9, 2010)

Man, Im just a trouble maker huh?

And here I thought after that last exorcism that I was good


---(CUTTIING IT OUT)--


----------



## femaleseat (Dec 9, 2010)

on a side not....i u have not yet had a chance to share ur sick fantasies.....NOW IS THE PERFECT TIME, since it seems like only I will be paying attentin to it....while the children sulk in their room...


----------



## Vageta (Dec 9, 2010)

Right now I am fantasizing about a extra large meat lovers pizza with extra cheese..


----------



## Amaranthine (Dec 9, 2010)

I used to have a HUGE thing for Hannibal Lecter. He made cannibalism so sexy :wubu:


----------



## femaleseat (Dec 9, 2010)

Vageta said:


> Right now I am fantasizing about a extra large meat lovers pizza with extra cheese..


that is step one towards ur recovery....


----------



## Vageta (Dec 9, 2010)

Amaranthine said:


> I used to have a HUGE thing for Hannibal Lecter. He made cannibalism so sexy :wubu:




...ok...THAT..is creepy....LOL!


----------



## Kazak (Dec 9, 2010)

Zowie said:


> ...Amaranthine above me.



hhmmmm A & Z sounds like an awesome fantasy

(ps - this was a joke not an old guy trying to hit on anyone)


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Dec 9, 2010)

Amaranthine said:


> I used to have a HUGE thing for Hannibal Lecter. He made cannibalism so sexy :wubu:



Actually, I always thought Anthony Hopkins was totally sexy in "The Silence of the Lambs." I actually remember thinking to myself "Is cannibalism really a deal breaker?":blush:


----------



## Sasquatch! (Dec 9, 2010)

Anyone see the cannibalism opening sequence in season 4 of supernatural? So damn sexy.


----------



## Vageta (Dec 9, 2010)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> Actually, I always thought Anthony Hopkins was totally sexy in "The Silence of the Lambs." I actually remember thinking to myself "Is cannibalism really a deal breaker?":blush:




Wow Dr. M, thats pretty hot!! Are you under 20? :wubu:


..bad joke...bad joke...


----------



## FishCharming (Dec 9, 2010)

so i know we're supposed to be cutting shit out and whatnot but now i'm wondering if i'm a creepy asshole because i'm always saying inappropriate things and trying to get in melian's pants and she's married...


----------



## femaleseat (Dec 9, 2010)

Vageta said:


> Wow Dr. M, thats pretty hot!! Are you under 20? :wubu:
> 
> 
> ..bad joke...bad joke...



and here i thought u were recovering.....


----------



## Sasquatch! (Dec 9, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> so i know we're supposed to be cutting shit out and whatnot but now i'm wondering if i'm a creepy asshole because i'm always saying inappropriate things and trying to get in melian's pants and she's married...



Fish, you are a creep. Difference is, Melian hasn't told you to stop


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Dec 9, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> so i know we're supposed to be cutting shit out and whatnot but now i'm wondering if i'm a creepy asshole because i'm always saying inappropriate things and trying to get in melian's pants and she's married...



Yes, but you're in good company, I too am always trying to get in Melian's pants and say inappropriate things.

@Vageta - Sorry, over 20. Oh and since you find that hot.....am I reading too much into things by thinking that implies that YOU are a cannibal?


----------



## JulieD (Dec 9, 2010)

Amaranthine said:


> I used to have a HUGE thing for Hannibal Lecter. He made cannibalism so sexy :wubu:





Dr. P Marshall said:


> Actually, I always thought Anthony Hopkins was totally sexy in "The Silence of the Lambs." I actually remember thinking to myself "Is cannibalism really a deal breaker?":blush:



I think its the sophisticated, psycho appeal he has... and knowing that he has no problem whining and dinning....


----------



## Sasquatch! (Dec 9, 2010)

JulieD said:


> whining and dinning....



Booo hoo hooo *cymbal clash*?


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Dec 9, 2010)

JulieD said:


> I think its the sophisticated, psycho appeal he has... and knowing that he has no problem whining and dinning....



I have a real weak spot for sophisticated psycho appeal. For real.


----------



## Vageta (Dec 9, 2010)

I cant help it but every time I hear that term "Creep",the Radiohead song plays in my head

At least it temorarily makes the voices go away...


----------



## Sasquatch! (Dec 9, 2010)

Funny, that's exactly what Thom said.


----------



## Kazak (Dec 9, 2010)

JulieD said:


> ...no problem whining and dinning....



i didnt think whining was a good thing. maybe i'll try that. 
just messing with ya


----------



## FishCharming (Dec 9, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Fish, you are a creep. Difference is, Melian hasn't told you to stop



for sure. 

and until like an hour ago had amanda told vag to stop? this is where i'm feeling the disconnect on the whole thing. if she never explicitly told him to get lost how is he supposed to know? us creepers are not known for our perceptive abilities...

and saying that he should have know because her and rellis were together... well that wasnt exactly public knowledge, i just found out like yesterday because i was in chat. and a relationship obviously doesnt make a creeper if you all don't consider me one. 

now, i'm not saying that vag isnt a creeper, all i'm saying is that there's some serious overreacting going on here...

and rellis, stand up for your lady. wtf.

now everbody fucking hug or i swear to god i am going to start graping faces!!!


----------



## Vageta (Dec 9, 2010)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> Yes, but you're in good company, I too am always trying to get in Melian's pants and say inappropriate things.
> 
> @Vageta - Sorry, over 20. Oh and since you find that hot.....am I reading too much into things by thinking that implies that YOU are a cannibal?




aww youre to old for me Dr.
I used to have the hots for Hanna Montanna untill she got all old and used up.
(ok I need to stop joking like this or you guys will think im serious):doh:

An I AM a cannibal, I eat pork all the freakin time


----------



## WillSpark (Dec 9, 2010)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> Yes, but you're in good company, I too am always trying to get in Melian's pants and say inappropriate things.
> 
> @Vageta - Sorry, over 20. Oh and since you find that hot.....am I reading too much into things by thinking that implies that YOU are a cannibal?



WHY WON'T YOU RECIPROCATE MY LOVE!? All I want is a hug...

I'm also hurt that I wasn't included in the jello party.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Dec 9, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> for sure.
> 
> and until like an hour ago had amanda told vag to stop? this is where i'm feeling the disconnect on the whole thing. if she never explicitly told him to get lost how is he supposed to know? us creepers are not known for our perceptive abilities...
> 
> ...



Oh yes, there's some definite over-reacting. But then there's also a distinct lack of boundary respecting.

Either way.

Paco isn't here, Snog me Fish!


----------



## Vageta (Dec 9, 2010)

Fish, you are awesome, I wish either you were a girl or I was gay.

Rellis DID stand up for himself, he sent me a PM and made me feel like the a bastard for hitting on his woman. He seems like a real stand up guy.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Dec 9, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> WHY WON'T YOU RECIPROCATE MY LOVE!? All I want is a hug...
> 
> I'm also hurt that I wasn't included in the jello party.



I TOLD YOU TO GET INTO MY VAN!!!! JUST DO IT ALREADY!!! THE LOVE WILL COME LATER!

ETA: And you're young enough that it would increase my creep factor by like a million.


----------



## JulieD (Dec 9, 2010)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> I have a real weak spot for sophisticated psycho appeal. For real.



No Kidding, I think my pheromones attract the sophisticated psycho kind. Next time I will let you know...then you can summon the monkey deathsquad to come and capture him for you....my gift to you Dr. P :happy:


----------



## WillSpark (Dec 9, 2010)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> I TOLD YOU TO GET INTO MY VAN!!!! JUST DO IT ALREADY!!! THE LOVE WILL COME LATER!



I'VE BEEN IN THIS VAN FOR 3 WEEKS!!!I had to eat the apholstry to to survive


----------



## Sasquatch! (Dec 9, 2010)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> I TOLD YOU TO GET INTO MY VAN!!!! JUST DO IT ALREADY!!! THE LOVE WILL COME LATER!
> 
> ETA: And you're young enough that it would increase my creep factor by like a million.



HELP! HELP! THIS MANATEE IS GETTING KIDNAPPED!


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Dec 9, 2010)

JulieD said:


> No Kidding, I think my pheromones attract the sophisticated psycho kind. Next time I will let you know...then you can summon the monkey deathsquad to come and capture him for you....my gift to you Dr. P :happy:



You're too good to me.:wubu:


----------



## WillSpark (Dec 9, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> HELP! HELP! THIS MANATEE IS GETTING KIDNAPPED!


----------



## Vageta (Dec 9, 2010)

To explain my flawed logic, the fact that they had never kissed, or even met in person, alongside the fact that it might be incredibly difficult for them to ever see each other in real life did fuel my desires and flawed logic that I might have a chance in hell of swaying her heart in my direction. Yes, that is/was a bastardly move. But a good woman is worth fighting hell and earth to attain..
Does that make me more or less of an evil bastard? Maybe yes?


----------



## FishCharming (Dec 9, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> WHY WON'T YOU RECIPROCATE MY LOVE!? All I want is a hug...
> 
> I'm also hurt that I wasn't included in the jello party.



Dr P only has eyes for melian. i know, it hurts me too...



Sasquatch! said:


> Oh yes, there's some definite over-reacting. But then there's also a distinct lack of boundary respecting.
> 
> Either way.
> 
> Paco isn't here, Snog me Fish!



let us kiss with tongue!!!



Vageta said:


> Fish, you are awesome, I wish either you were a girl or I was gay.
> 
> Rellis DID stand up for himself, he sent me a PM and made me feel like the a bastard for hitting on his woman. He seems like a real stand up guy.



good, i'm glad rellis manned up. you gotta earn a woman like that, son 

and honestly, i'm not sticking up for you personally, just the situation. every now and then this board turns into a shark tank and you just happened to be bleeding.

we went through a pretty ugly little period not too long ago that drove a lot of people away from the board over stupid shit like this. i don't want to see that happen again.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Dec 9, 2010)

Vageta said:


> To explain my flawed logic, the fact that they had never kissed, or even met in person, alongside the fact that it might be incredibly difficult for them to ever see each other in real life did fuel my desires and flawed logic that I might have a chance in hell of swaying her heart in my direction. Yes, that is/was a bastardly move. But a good woman is worth fighting hell and earth to attain..
> Does that make me more or less of an evil bastard? Maybe yes?



According to this logic: turn of the computer, go outside and start conversing with people :happy:


----------



## Sasquatch! (Dec 9, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> Dr P only has eyes for melian. i know, it hurts me too...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Poisson, mon amour. Allons-nous au lac a minuit, pour explorer chacune de nos bouches.


----------



## femaleseat (Dec 9, 2010)

Vageta said:


> To explain my flawed logic, the fact that they had never kissed, or even met in person, alongside the fact that it might be incredibly difficult for them to ever see each other in real life did fuel my desires and flawed logic that I might have a chance in hell of swaying her heart in my direction. Yes, that is/was a bastardly move. But a good woman is worth fighting hell and earth to attain..
> Does that make me more or less of an evil bastard? Maybe yes?



well i do think u have a point....if they never met...and are only chatting....then im quite the ho here........i have a good number of guys i chat with very very often....OMG, IM A SLUT!!!!!!:blush:


----------



## Sasquatch! (Dec 9, 2010)

femaleseat said:


> well i do think u have a point....if they never met...and are only chatting....then im quite the ho here........i have a good number of guys i chat with very very often....OMG, IM A SLUT!!!!!!:blush:



Seat you _public bench_, you!


----------



## femaleseat (Dec 9, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Seat you _public bench_, you!



ROFL ....literally....:shocked::really sad:


----------



## FishCharming (Dec 9, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Poisson, mon amour. Allons-nous au lac a minuit, pour explorer chacune de nos bouches.



uhhh, you want to explore my bush? damnit sassy! i'm a white american, i dont speak any other languages!!!


----------



## Vageta (Dec 9, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> According to this logic: turn of the computer, go outside and start conversing with people :happy:



HA HA HA!! Ok heres the problem with that...I do go on dates with local women, BUT as any real FA/FFA/BHM knows, there is a difference with dating a non Fa and a Fa.
Non Fas say things like oh I dont mind your size, you are cute on the inside. And that is fine. FAs rub your big tummy every chance they get, and have all sorts of fun and playful games they like to play. Ive dated both. I do preffer FAs.
Then theres always that awkward conversation. What, you mean you LIKE being fat? I am sooo sick of those
Maybe I should just conform with society, go on a diet, and find some nice normal girl and have a nice boring relationship


----------



## Sasquatch! (Dec 9, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> uhhh, you want to explore my bush? damnit sassy! i'm a white american, i dont speak any other languages!!!



Shut up and kizz moi, yoo fool! :kiss2:


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Dec 9, 2010)

Vageta said:


> To explain my flawed logic, the fact that they had never kissed, or even met in person, alongside the fact that it might be incredibly difficult for them to ever see each other in real life did fuel my desires and flawed logic that I might have a chance in hell of swaying her heart in my direction. Yes, that is/was a bastardly move. But a good woman is worth fighting hell and earth to attain..
> Does that make me more or less of an evil bastard? Maybe yes?



While I think things may have gotten overheated in here (I know it sucks to get hit on when you don't want to, but, believe me, when I first joined things were WAAAAYYYY worse, especially PMs from guys who never posted on the boards at all) I will say there is a HUGE problem in your logic Vageta. Not to be a bitch, but I just want to say this once and for all to all the guys out there. I know there seems to be a misconception around here that if you thump your chest in the right way, or pee in a circle around the right guy you can blindside us females and make us fall for you and what not. I have news for you (the general you) if we don't like you and we aren't reciprocating your interest.....NOTHING is going to change that. No pick up lines, macho posturing, cock blocking or anything else. A woman's attraction isn't about what MEN do or do not do. It's about whether we are interested in YOU too. Get it??? Now, leave the girls who are happily paired alone. And let's get back to nonsense and appropriate creepiness. Kthanx.


ETA: Except when I PRETENT not to reciprocate Will Spark's love. That's just my cruel, cruel game with him. It's different.


----------



## femaleseat (Dec 9, 2010)

u know....im begining to wonder who is male and who is female...and who is gay and whose not....i was never properly introduced to any of u guys and gals


----------



## Sasquatch! (Dec 9, 2010)

Vageta said:


> HA HA HA!! Ok heres the problem with that...I do go on dates with local women, BUT as any real FA/FFA/BHM knows, there is a difference with dating a non Fa and a Fa.
> Non Fas say things like oh I dont mind your size, you are cute on the inside. And that is fine. FAs rub your big tummy every chance they get, and have all sorts of fun and playful games they like to play. Ive dated both. I do preffer FAs.
> Then theres always that awkward conversation. What, you mean you LIKE being fat? I am sooo sick of those
> Maybe I should just conform with society, go on a diet, and find some nice normal girl and have a nice boring relationship



I hate to break this to you, but most guys tend to have to "settle".


----------



## FishCharming (Dec 9, 2010)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> While I think things may have gotten overheated in here (I know it sucks to get hit on when you don't want to, but, believe me, when I first joined things were WAAAAYYYY worse, especially PMs from guys who never posted on the boards at all) I will say there is a HUGE problem in your logic Vageta. Not to be a bitch, but I just want to say this once and for all to all the guys out there. I know there seems to be a misconception around here that if you thump your chest in the right way, or pee in a circle around the right guy you can blindside us females and make us fall for you and what not. I have news for you (the general you) if we don't like you and we aren't reciprocating your interest.....NOTHING is going to change that. No pick up lines, macho posturing, cock blocking or anything else. A woman's attraction isn't about what MEN do or do not do. It's about whether we are interested in YOU too. Get it??? Now, leave the girls who are happily paired alone. And let's get back to nonsense and appropriate creepiness. Kthanx.
> 
> 
> ETA: Except when I PRETENT not to reciprocate Will Spark's love. That's just my cruel, cruel game with him. It's different.



so dr p, wanna go take our pants off and beat our chests and pee in circles and whatnot? cus that sounds hot:wubu:


----------



## Vageta (Dec 9, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> I hate to break this to you, but most guys tend to have to "settle".




I have never been the "settle" type.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Dec 9, 2010)

Vageta said:


> I have never been the "settle" type.



FFAs aren't the holy feckin' grail.


----------



## JulieD (Dec 9, 2010)

Vageta said:


> Non Fas say things like oh I dont mind your size, you are cute on the inside. And that is fine.....
> 
> ....Then theres always that awkward conversation. What, you mean you LIKE being fat? I am sooo sick of those
> Maybe I should just conform with society, go on a diet, and find some nice normal girl and have a nice boring relationship



Just the other day I had a colleague at my job tell me "Julie, you would be so pretty if you lost weight"
My response "I AM pretty, and you need to filter. That is NOT a compliment to any Fat person!"

What I wanted to say "I AM pretty, and you need glasses and a face lift, you old leather faced blind #@&()^$#^&*!" 
I had to sensor a little, Hozay thinks rather highly of me, and I dont want to ruin that yet....


----------



## Vageta (Dec 9, 2010)

uh....lets just put it this way. Sex with a Fa and non Fa is WAYYYYY different. Not so much the actual sex, but the fun before and after...

The "love games" are MUCH different and I must say, I wayyyy preffer the FA version!


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Dec 9, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> so dr p, wanna go take our pants off and beat our chests and pee in circles and whatnot? cus that sounds hot:wubu:



Of course. Duh! But only if there's assault rifles and watching Melian on closed circuit cameras involved. :wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu:

ETA: @femaleseat - straight, female, FFA, thin (yes, at Dims we have to add the weight class too )


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Dec 9, 2010)

Vageta said:


> Ok Hozay, You make someone uncomfortable by what you say to them, this is your assumption. I do feel that it is incorrect. You are thinking for someone else and that is always a no no. I do however respect you intentions, misguided as they are.



It wasn't an assumption. It was what she shared with me. She thought for herself.


----------



## Zowie (Dec 9, 2010)

See, what vageta said, about the sex being more fun with an FFA. I don't know about the rest of the ladies here, but I'd treat any partner the same way, regardless of body type. I'm curious as to how everyone else sees it.


----------



## Amaranthine (Dec 9, 2010)

Zowie said:


> See, what vageta said, about the sex being more fun with an FFA. I don't know about the rest of the ladies here, but I'd treat any partner the same way, regardless of body type. I'm curious as to how everyone else sees it.



Honestly, I think that one depends on the FFA. If it's just a preference for bigger guys, then I don't see why they would treat them differently than a thin guy. 

It's different if the attraction is a bit more "fetishistic" in nature and sometimes involves other things such as feederism. There's a much bigger focus on weight, as it actually adds to the sexual experience, so of course it would be different.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Dec 9, 2010)

I hate to say it, but for me there are huge differences. If someone's body doesn't stimulate me from the beginning. (I do have a visual stimulation part of my personality that's pretty darned strong) I have to find other things to get ummmm the juices flowing so to speak.

So while I can say the few small partners I've been with, I've had fun with them. I definitely prefer big guys because with the smaller guys there were missing elements.


----------



## Vageta (Dec 9, 2010)

Ok I tried to post my thoughts in the civilized pg version, but you guys have forced me to get into the more real me, graphic novel version. 
A non FA that I date doesnt:
*play with, and happily suck on my moobs.
*dance around naked in a euphoric trance, as she happily plates up more food for me to enjoy when Ive already had more than enough.
*make out with my soft bellybutton as if it were a passionate lover.
*Kneed my soft tummy like its a giant pile of pizza dough.
Should I go on?
Sorry to break out the explicits but Im just trying to make a point. 

I love FA's!! God bless the world for making them!!:bow:


----------



## Paquito (Dec 9, 2010)

My fantasies are more date-oriented. I'd like to lay out a nice picnic on a grassy knoll, with simple finger foods and have Chinese lanterns and multi-colored lights hanging from nearby trees. Near an airport, where we could watch airplanes fly out, but be far enough away to not become deaf from all the noise.


----------



## Amandy (Dec 9, 2010)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> I hate to say it, but for me there are huge differences. If someone's body doesn't stimulate me from the beginning. (I do have a visual stimulation part of my personality that's pretty darned strong) I have to find other things to get ummmm the juices flowing so to speak.



This.

It's not about intentionally treating someone differently, it about how naturally good it feels with a bigger dude - and how that translates into better sex. For me anyway, sex with a smaller guy was uninspiring and lacked any physical sensation other than "when is this going to be over." It wasn't personal, great guy, and I'm sure he thought I was bad in bed too.

But once I had my first BHM experience, I became a whole new woman in the sack. So I probably "treated" the big guys better, but dang, when they give you an orgasm that explodes every little fiber in your bod, you're more inclined to give them every little thing you've got in ho-bag o tricks.


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 9, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> the thing about unwanted attention is that it has to be expressed that it's unwanted. Not to play devil's advocate or anything and i dont know the exact extent of anything but until it's but said "i'm not interested, stop contacting me" it's all fair game.
> 
> so let's calm the white knighting
> 
> ...


I endorse and/or support this endeavor and would like to subscribe to your newletter.


----------



## WillSpark (Dec 9, 2010)

Paquito said:


> My fantasies are more date-oriented. I'd like to lay out a nice picnic on a grassy knoll, with simple finger foods and have Chinese lanterns and multi-colored lights hanging from nearby trees. Near an airport, where we could watch airplanes fly out, but be far enough away to not become deaf from all the noise.



Me too. I like the idea of romantic dates, normally with food based overtones, but that's just because I love food. I also love dancing, and just laying down and talking, stuff like that. Doesn't have to be anything explicitly sexual, though I do like the idea of a girl being attracted to me and my body as it is, and showing affection.


----------



## WillSpark (Dec 9, 2010)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> ETA: Except when I PRETENT not to reciprocate Will Spark's love. That's just my cruel, cruel game with him. It's different.



It's my favorite kind of cruelty. How come we don't chat more?


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Dec 9, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> It's my favorite kind of cruelty. How come we don't chat more?



Because obviously, I can't type. I meant PRETEND.  You don't realize it, but it took me two hours to write this message.


----------



## FishCharming (Dec 9, 2010)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> Because obviously, I can't type. I meant PRETEND.  You don't realize it, but it took me two hours to write this message.



oh dr p. your milkshake brings all the boys to the yard. you've been promoted to my favorite. sorry melian...


----------



## WillSpark (Dec 9, 2010)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> Because obviously, I can't type. I meant PRETEND.  You don't realize it, but it took me two hours to write this message.



I am a rapscallion and I demand more textual contact with you!


----------



## Paquito (Dec 9, 2010)

Psh, Dr. P has been in my love nest for years. Sorry boys.


----------



## lovelocs (Dec 9, 2010)

Vageta said:


> Ok I tried to post my thoughts in the civilized pg version, but you guys have forced me to get into the more “real me”, graphic novel version.
> A “non FA” that I date doesn’t:
> *play with, and happily suck on my moobs.
> *dance around naked in a euphoric trance, as she happily plates up more food for me to enjoy when I’ve already had more than enough.
> ...



I'm an FFA, truly, and I don't do any of that. I'm strongly attracted to big and fat men, but I don't engage in "rollplay." 
That being said, I think that we like to use the term fetish as a dirty word around here, and it's not necessarily. From what I understand of sexual psychology, a fetish is sexual arousal precipitated by the exposure to an object, usually one that's not attached to a person. A shoe fetishist may buy a pair of shoes, and make out with them (or them and *another* partner), same with a rubber or diaper fetishist. I guess someone can fetishize fat, and make love to the fat rather than the person, and it might be just what both partners wanted, but I wouldn't be a candidate for it, giving or receiving. 

I once dated a man with a barely legal babysitter fantasy. I sewed up a Catholic schoolgirl uniform, and acted it out with him. I enjoyed it well enough (it was sex), he loved it. It got weird as hell, though, when he wanted me to stay in character for days at a time. 

My personal fantasy is the lost week. Me and a partner holing up in a room for a week straight, doing nothing but sleeping all day, watching cable, drinking, eating Chinese food, and having 12 round, heavyweight championship sex. When I have to pee, he wraps me up in a sheet, and escorts me to the bathroom. He gives me my baths. Clean linen and soap is left at the door.


----------



## thekidstable (Dec 10, 2010)

lovelocs said:


> From what I understand of sexual psychology, a fetish is sexual arousal precipitated by the exposure to an object, usually one that's not attached to a person.
> 
> My personal fantasy is the lost week. Me and a partner holing up in a room for a week straight, doing nothing but sleeping all day, watching cable, drinking, eating Chinese food, and having 12 round, heavyweight championship sex. When I have to pee, he wraps me up in a sheet, and escorts me to the bathroom. He gives me my baths. Clean linen and soap is left at the door.



Yeah, a fetish is strictly an object. The proper word most people use it to mean is 'paraphilia'.

and thats a cute fantasy


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Dec 10, 2010)

Dr. P and some duct tape in a windowless van...


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Dec 10, 2010)

Lil BigginZ said:


> Dr. P and some duct tape in a windowless van...


What a coincidence....ALL my sexual fantasies involve duct tape and a windowless van! Actually......so does most of my existence. 


Paquito said:


> Psh, Dr. P has been in my love nest for years. Sorry boys.


A nest made out of bones, questions and duct tape.


WillSpark said:


> I am a rapscallion and I demand more textual contact with you!


You're making demands of me????? I don't think you get how this works. You thought chewing through upholstery was bad??? Just wait.....just wait......


FishCharming said:


> oh dr p. your milkshake brings all the boys to the yard. you've been promoted to my favorite. sorry melian...


It's OK, melian and I are kind of a set. After I get all of you guys in my van, I'm driving up to Toronto where melian and I will decide what to do next. And I'm guessing she's going to school you pretty badly for replacing her as your favorite.  You know she has a trident, right?


CastingPearls said:


> I endorse and/or support this endeavor and would like to subscribe to your newletter.


Great! Be sure to send fish your address, it's one less person the monkeys have to track down.


----------



## Amaranthine (Dec 10, 2010)

I vote for getting together and cannibalizing someone in a van. And then eating the candy we offered them.


----------



## Vageta (Dec 10, 2010)

My personal fantasy is the lost week. Me and a partner holing up in a room for a week straight, doing nothing but sleeping all day, watching cable, drinking, eating Chinese food, and having 12 round, heavyweight championship sex. When I have to pee, he wraps me up in a sheet, and escorts me to the bathroom. He gives me my baths. Clean linen and soap is left at the door.[/QUOTE]


Me and my ex used to do that for practically our entire christmas breaks and summer breaks..except for the sheets and linnens parts...


god I miss those days...


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Dec 10, 2010)

Amaranthine said:


> I vote for getting together and cannibalizing someone in a van. And then eating the candy we offered them.



This is also a sound idea. But can we make them chew through duct tape gags first? Pretty please?

ETA: You're in Buffalo too, so I'll pick you up when I swing by to get fish.


----------



## Amaranthine (Dec 10, 2010)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> This is also a sound idea. But can we make them chew through duct tape gags first? Pretty please?



And the ropes.


----------



## theronin23 (Dec 10, 2010)

Vageta said:


> To explain my flawed logic, the fact that they had never kissed, or even met in person, alongside the fact that it might be incredibly difficult for them to ever see each other in real life did fuel my desires and flawed logic that I might have a chance in hell of swaying her heart in my direction. Yes, that is/was a bastardly move. But a good woman is worth fighting hell and earth to attain..
> Does that make me more or less of an evil bastard? Maybe yes?



Wow. 

What is this, I don't even....

....GTFO. Now. Preferably. kthxbai



Amaranthine said:


> I vote for getting together and cannibalizing someone in a van. And then eating the candy we offered them.



I'm PRETTY sure it's a hoax, but....

http://porkyourpork.bestuncensored.com/feast-like-a-cannibal-at-the-human-banquet

I'm thinking Rellis, Me, You, and Dr. P should make reservations.


----------



## FishCharming (Dec 10, 2010)

Amaranthine said:


> I vote for getting together and cannibalizing someone in a van. And then eating the candy we offered them.



starting to get a little scared about all the eating people talk... if rick disappears i think we know where he's going to end up...


----------



## Melian (Dec 10, 2010)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> Of course. Duh! But only if there's assault rifles and watching Melian on closed circuit cameras involved. :wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu:
> 
> ETA: @femaleseat - straight, female, FFA, thin (yes, at Dims we have to add the weight class too )



You forgot to mention SEXXXY.



Dr. P Marshall said:


> It's OK, melian and I are kind of a set. After I get all of you guys in my van, I'm driving up to Toronto where melian and I will decide what to do next. And I'm guessing she's going to school you pretty badly for replacing her as your favorite.  You know she has a trident, right?



Goddamn, you guys, stop talking about me. LOL. And fuck yeah, I'm going to rape him with that trident (I've got a katana, too). Dr P will film, and then we'll leave his corpse by the side of the road and go for tasty sushi :happy:


----------



## FishCharming (Dec 10, 2010)

Melian said:


> You forgot to mention SEXXXY.
> 
> 
> 
> Goddamn, you guys, stop talking about me. LOL. And fuck yeah, I'm going to rape him with that trident (I've got a katana, too). Dr P will film, and then we'll leave his corpse by the side of the road and go for tasty sushi :happy:



uhhhhh, as fun as this sounds i'm going to have to pass on the whole trident graping... *looks up the number for witness protection*


----------



## femaleseat (Dec 10, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> uhhhhh, as fun as this sounds i'm going to have to pass on the whole trident graping... *looks up the number for witness protection*



so wait a minute...does this mean its off????? :really sad::goodbye:


----------



## FishCharming (Dec 10, 2010)

femaleseat said:


> so wait a minute...does this mean its off????? :really sad::goodbye:



oh no, the dimension dome of carnal death is still on, i just might end up recusing myself from partaking. due to ethical reasons...

and damnit firefox, recusing IS a word, stop telling me it's not!!!


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Dec 10, 2010)

Melian said:


> Goddamn, you guys, stop talking about me. LOL.


I'm your creepy obsessed stalker, I don't have a lot of topics of conversation at my disposal (well, I just found out amaranthine and I have the whole cannibal thing, but still) so I don't think you understand how much it means to me to be able to bond with fish over this mutual creepy obsession. You know, most of my previous stalkees either run screaming, move ten times or change all their locks every week. You're the first one to tell me I'm "doing it wrong." I find your bossiness.....HAWT:smitten:


FishCharming said:


> oh no, the dimension dome of carnal death is still on, i just might end up recusing myself from partaking. due to ethical reasons...



As if you have any say in the matter. The monkeys decide what you do and don't do.


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 10, 2010)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> Great! Be sure to send fish your address, it's one less person the monkeys have to track down.



Fish knows how to find me and FTR, I only obey Malaysian-born orangutans. Chimps are sooooo 15 minutes ago.

Oh and I'm in on the cannibalism thing too especially if candy is involved.


----------



## samuraiscott (Dec 11, 2010)

I have a fantasy about being with a special womanin the booth of a radio station. As things get hotter and progressively more and more physical, someone hits the on air button and the entire city hears us make hot monkey sexx love, all the while we are completely oblivious until we've both been satisfied. The I apologize on the air and we leave.:wubu:


----------



## JulieD (Dec 11, 2010)

my ovaries are fantasizing about babyfishies


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 11, 2010)

samuraiscott said:


> I have a fantasy about being with a special womanin the booth of a radio station. As things get hotter and progressively more and more physical, someone hits the on air button and the entire city hears us make hot monkey sexx love, all the while we are completely oblivious until we've both been satisfied. The I apologize on the air and we leave.:wubu:


The apology killed it for me. I would have rather seen the whole switchboard lit up with callers and hearing applause in the distance.


----------



## Bearsy (Apr 2, 2011)

My fantasy is a simple one. I want to be with an FFA. Someone who actually appreciates my body, and not just tolerates it.
Also bump, I like reading this thread...
/creepy


----------



## JenFromOC (Apr 2, 2011)

Bearsy said:


> My fantasy is a simple one. I want to be with an FFA. Someone who actually appreciates my body, and not just tolerates it.
> Also bump, I like reading this thread...
> /creepy



Such a good fantasy....my biggest fantasy was to be with a BHM that enjoyed the way I touched him and made him feel. It came true, but only for a moment...You'll love this fantasy when it comes true. There is nothing like that BHM/FFA connection. It's amazing.


----------



## djudex (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm sure finding someone who can appreciate my body for what it is will be great but I want to find that person and then do sweet, dirty things to them not just grab 'em and hold on


----------



## Akahige (Apr 3, 2011)

Okay... here's what I want. We both get naked... we're both wearing sailor hats. Then we get into a jacuzzi filled with Pepto-Bismol, I clip your toenails, and you shave my buttocks.


----------



## Diego (Apr 4, 2011)

I am new single, so I want to start dating a BHM! I have never been with someone big before so this is my goal. And I guess maybe my fantasy is that if he wants to help me get a bit bigger i won't object, not too much though!


----------



## Hathor (Apr 4, 2011)

My fantasy is to find and marry the right guy (of course, of course), and then find a great secluded spot outside. Spread a blanket and begin by kissing and feeling each other up. Move on to a bit of oral while working our clothes off before making out some more and then having at it. 

The idea of having sex outside is primal to me and a great way to partake in a natural and loving act. 

So maybe someday... or never if I never get married.


----------



## paintsplotch (Apr 4, 2011)

Hathor said:


> My fantasy is to find and marry the right guy (of course, of course), and then find a great secluded spot outside. Spread a blanket and begin by kissing and feeling each other up. Move on to a bit of oral while working our clothes off before making out some more and then having at it.
> 
> The idea of having sex outside is primal to me and a great way to partake in a natural and loving act.
> 
> So maybe someday... or never if I never get married.



never say never


----------



## Bearsy (Apr 4, 2011)

Hathor said:


> My fantasy is to find and marry the right guy (of course, of course), and then find a great secluded spot outside. Spread a blanket and begin by kissing and feeling each other up. Move on to a bit of oral while working our clothes off before making out some more and then having at it.
> 
> The idea of having sex outside is primal to me and a great way to partake in a natural and loving act.
> 
> So maybe someday... or never if I never get married.



Are you a sex before marriage person? Not hating on your personal decision, but don't you think you should see if you're physically compatible before you get hitched?


----------



## Sasquatch! (Apr 4, 2011)

Bearsy said:


> Are you a sex before marriage person? Not hating on your personal decision, but don't you think you should see if you're physically compatible before you get hitched?



It doesn't matter to everyone. I hear on this site alone over and over that "because it's more difficult, it's more rewarding".


----------



## Hathor (Apr 4, 2011)

Bearsy said:


> Are you a sex before marriage person? Not hating on your personal decision, but don't you think you should see if you're physically compatible before you get hitched?



Yup. If it's long term and we're committed to each other, definitely. =) Marriage would be ideal, however. =)


----------



## Bearsy (Apr 4, 2011)

I meant to word that as "no sex before marriage" but I'm glad you followed. 
I never understood that ideal. Like, what if you find someone and get married and the sex is just god awful? How crappy would that be?


----------



## Hathor (Apr 4, 2011)

Bearsy said:


> I meant to word that as "no sex before marriage" but I'm glad you followed.
> I never understood that ideal. Like, what if you find someone and get married and the sex is just god awful? How crappy would that be?



If you've never had sex before, you don't know what to expect. So it could be the best ever and you'd never know the difference between the actual sex (maybe so-so) compared to mind blowing.


----------



## analikesyourface (Apr 4, 2011)

... That's a toughie. I could say that one of my fantasies have been fulfilled (Typical summer romance)

But a new one..? Hmm. Probably making love in a certain area of my town. It just seems like a really open but secluded area, and that sounds fun 

Other than that, a relationship that isn't purely sex, but isn't purely lovey dovey bullshit.


----------



## Bearsy (Apr 4, 2011)

I forgot about this one so I'll add it.

Two words...

Felicia Day


----------



## analikesyourface (Apr 4, 2011)

Bearsy said:


> I forgot about this one so I'll add it.
> 
> Two words...
> 
> Felicia Day




Whoa. She looks like me if I didn't dye my hair and if I lost like... 70 pounds :/


----------



## ManBeef (Apr 5, 2011)

I wish I could mention it but... it is too much. So lets just say a LOT of dirty lil things. But then again, dirty to whom?


----------



## analikesyourface (Apr 5, 2011)

ManBeef said:


> I wish I could mention it but... it is too much. So lets just say a LOT of dirty lil things. But then again, dirty to whom?



Pretty much.


----------



## JenFromOC (Apr 5, 2011)

Yeah, I'm all alone. I'm rolling a big doughnut and there's this snake wearing a vest...


----------



## Tad (Apr 5, 2011)

analikesyourface said:


> Whoa. She looks like me if I didn't dye my hair and if I lost like... 70 pounds :/



Eh, personally I think she'd look a lot more inviting if she gained 70 pounds....


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 5, 2011)

Bearsy said:


> I forgot about this one so I'll add it.
> 
> Two words...
> 
> Felicia Day


She's always strongly reminded me of our own beauty, Amaranthine.


----------



## djudex (Apr 5, 2011)

JenFromOC said:


> Yeah, I'm all alone. I'm rolling a big doughnut and there's this snake wearing a vest...



Either I'm not as kinky as I thought or I must be missing something, this makes no sense to me


----------



## rellis10 (Apr 5, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> She's always strongly reminded me of our own beauty, Amaranthine.



A less beautiful reminder of her, I'm sure :wubu:


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 5, 2011)

Hmmmm...I don't think I have one....which works out kinda well :blink:


----------



## ManBeef (Apr 6, 2011)

analikesyourface said:


> Pretty much.



mmmhmmm... i dont care for prudes. just dont try to dominate me or put stuff in my rear. if you want a midget && a silverback to join... well shucks just hand me the butter && lets get toasty. dirty = me likey... filthy = drool, hog heaven


----------



## analikesyourface (Apr 12, 2011)

WAIIITT. But slight domination can be fun *harumph*


----------



## johniav (Apr 13, 2011)

that everytime that I had a thought, a bolt of light would strike the earth.
Oh and I would like to jump into a tub wet rice


----------



## luvbigfellas (Apr 15, 2011)

John Popper.


----------



## Buffetbelly (Apr 16, 2011)

ChrisVersion2 said:


> to dive into a pool of jello



*Me too! I found this "dream date" between the two nerd characters in "Partly Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs" to be oddly arousing:*


----------



## Buffetbelly (Apr 16, 2011)

luvbigfellas said:


> John Popper.


----------



## luvbigfellas (Apr 16, 2011)

At least I can say I've met my fantasy once


----------



## FemFAtail (Apr 24, 2011)

Buffetbelly said:


> *Me too! I found this "dream date" between the two nerd characters in "Partly Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs" to be oddly arousing:*



Must 'a been the giggle! There's something to be said for how heavenly, heavy bodies undulate! Jello is the perfect example. They say it is the perfect food! Why, it's even suggested when we are sick in order to help us feel better! Yup! It's gotta be the giggle factor!


----------



## chicken legs (Apr 24, 2011)

I want to be a Booty Bandit and motorboat ass cheeks, bellies, and moobs.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Apr 24, 2011)

chicken legs said:


> I want to be a Booty Bandit and motorboat ass cheeks, bellies, and moobs.



I'll take one for the team. :batting:


----------



## chicken legs (Apr 24, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> I'll take one for the team. :batting:



LOL, you little whipper snapper. Maybe if I was younger


----------



## Sasquatch! (Apr 24, 2011)

chicken legs said:


> LOL, you little whipper snapper. Maybe if I was younger



Now you got me thinking about how old you are... :huh:


----------



## chicken legs (Apr 24, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> Now you got me thinking about how old you are... :huh:



You should, you little whipper snapper, even though you are probably more mature..


----------



## Goreki (Apr 26, 2011)

one of mine was of a huge wooden tub, full of cherries and cherry juice... and a hot blonde number to slip around with.

Of course, since I dreamt that up and now, the hot blonde has changed appearances once or twice.


----------



## luvbigfellas (Apr 26, 2011)

A pair of blue eyes...a cute grin...*edited for content* :eat2:


----------



## Broadside (Jul 8, 2011)

Fantasy eh? Well, here goes nothing....

While I'm staying in an upscale hotel, I want to hear a knock at the door. When I answer there's a stunning woman asking me if she can use something in my room that's broken in hers, like a hair dryer or an iron. I invite her in and close the door, when I turn around I catch her staring for a moment before making her way to the main room. After some idle chit chat I realize she may not be in my room to borrow anything at all, but I'm so oblivious I can't figure out what it is as I begin to notice her hands figiting and her breathing increase. Before I know it she's put a hand on me and starts playfully tracing outlines of my figure. As I begin to realize her true intentions she comes very close to kissing me but stops short and waits for me to close the distance. I grab her by the small of her back, pull her in close, and kiss her with every bit of passion I can muster, because it's been so long since I've had it and I can't let this experience go without releasing every bit of tension I've built up over the years. I want to leave her breathless with the first one, and begging for more when I let go.

So let me know if you want to hear more or if I should just keep the rest to myself.


----------



## SanDiega (Jul 8, 2011)

a threesome with my man and another ffa


----------



## BigGuyInBwick (Jul 20, 2011)

All of these dirty, wild fantasies....and no one mentioned a restraint device? Am I really the only one here who wants to (*cough, cough* and maybe has already) have someone in a strait jacket? 

Guess I'm the sick one. :blush:

I'll tell more if you want. If I don't kill the thread, that is, lol.


----------



## ManBeef (Jul 20, 2011)

You, me, plus a whole lot of bread && butter pickles... mmm !!!SKEET SKEET!!!


----------



## MrBob (Jul 20, 2011)

Well, mine's kinda boring. It's just me, Katy Perry, Yvonne Strahovski and a hot-tub...I think you can all guess where it leads.


----------



## samuraiscott (Jul 20, 2011)

I just want a woman to touch me feeling the same way I feel for them.


----------



## Chongo (Jul 21, 2011)

samuraiscott said:


> I just want a woman to touch me feeling the same way I feel for them.



Amen to that brother!


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jul 21, 2011)

o Kate,come hither.>.> i have wanted you for a VERY VERY VERY long time.>.>


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 21, 2011)

My fantasy is to have a fantasy to share :blink:


----------



## SlightlyMorbid (Jul 28, 2011)

-tries to type something. then back-spaces massively, then tries to type something again and then blushes, chastising herself for naughty thoughts-

Too many fantasies.


----------



## Paquito (Jul 28, 2011)

A beautiful, trusting, polygamous relationship with Sassy and Savage.


----------



## MrBob (Jul 28, 2011)

MrBob said:


> Well, mine's kinda boring. It's just me, Katy Perry, Yvonne Strahovski and a hot-tub...I think you can all guess where it leads.



Oh, and Eve Myles and Summer Glau decide to drop by. Is it any wonder I always wake up exhausted when I've got this going on in my head as I sleep?


----------



## FishCharming (Jul 28, 2011)

Paquito said:


> A beautiful, trusting, polygamous relationship with Sassy and Savage.





always the bridesmaid, never the bride...


----------



## Paquito (Jul 28, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> always the bridesmaid, never the bride...



You know we always need more bitches.


----------



## tigerlily (Jul 29, 2011)

JenFromOC said:


> Yeah, I'm all alone. I'm rolling a big doughnut and there's this snake wearing a vest...



I love this movie. The imagery of this dream is just sheer and utter Tim Burton. 



My Fantasy...

Do you all remember that episode of I Love Lucy...where she somehow found herself in that big old wine-making vat? It starts off kinda like that. But instead of some big Italian dude praising my feet for being like pizzas, some big Italian dude is barking orders at me. 

Eventually he ends up in there with me and wrestling ensues. 






I'm calling it wrestling.


----------



## ManBeef (Jul 29, 2011)

analikesyourface said:


> WAIIITT. But slight domination can be fun *harumph*



Only if I'm the one that is doing the dominating. I can't play the sub role. it makes me feel all silly then I weep as I fap in a broom closet to sweating to the oldies


----------



## SlightlyMorbid (Aug 8, 2011)

EVeryone loves a little kink in the bedroom. But yeah, not giving out details before I freak anyone out <__<;


----------



## MrBob (Aug 8, 2011)

After reading the belly rubbing thread, can I add that to the mix? Never been on the recieving end of that, sounds like fun.


----------



## SlightlyMorbid (Aug 8, 2011)

MrBob said:


> After reading the belly rubbing thread, can I add that to the mix? Never been on the recieving end of that, sounds like fun.



Belly rub is the elaborate foreplay. Some baby-oil, or some more erotic, scented oil -purr-


----------



## MrBob (Aug 8, 2011)

It's all gravy


----------



## meangreen (Aug 11, 2011)

My fantasy is to be able to blow things up with my mind :doh:


----------



## Melian (Aug 11, 2011)

meangreen said:


> My fantasy is to be able to blow things up with my mind :doh:



Same here!


----------



## LeoGibson (Aug 11, 2011)

I thought about posting mine,but after consulting with my attorney at the local watering hole,I have to decline.After cleaning his chin from spitting out his bourbon he said."Not only is that degrading,disgusting,and immoral.It breaks seven statutes in this state alone and is a felony in Canada just to say it out loud in a public place."

But I can say that it involved an empty bull rack,a 12 volt hot-shot cattle prod,a jug of gear oil,and 3 midgets,and an assortment of other things best left alone for now.


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Aug 11, 2011)

LeoGibson said:


> I thought about posting mine,but after consulting with my attorney at the local watering hole,I have to decline.After cleaning his chin from spitting out his bourbon he said."Not only is that degrading,disgusting,and immoral.It breaks seven statutes in this state alone and is a felony in Canada just to say it out loud in a public place."
> 
> But I can say that it involved an empty bull rack,a 12 volt hot-shot cattle prod,a jug of gear oil,and 3 midgets,and an assortment of other things best left alone for now.



So when am I tying you up and oiling you down? hehehehehe


----------



## LeoGibson (Aug 11, 2011)

PunkyGurly74 said:


> So when am I tying you up and oiling you down? hehehehehe



I'm sorry,but I have already said too much.Mum's the word.


----------



## Broadside (Aug 12, 2011)

I keep listening to: Front Line Assembly - Predator (Collide Remix) and thinking very dirty thoughts about a low candle lit room with an ice bucket holding a chilled bottle of champagne in it. Lots of rubbing, caressing, nibbling, licking, heavy breathing, teasing, tensing, relaxing, releasing...

...phew, this needs to happen, soon.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Aug 12, 2011)

I just read the whole thread, and I swear it's only like 30% fantasies... the rest is drama and inside jokes. :doh:
I'm gonna add my bit to the fantasy percentage. 


Except after reading the various fantasies that people have shared, I have a feeling my fantasy is a little weird on the hypothetical "fantasy scale".

My fantasy is meeting a _gigantically_ fat man (basically immobile... after all, this is fantasy, right?) who is extremely intelligent, but also indescribably lonely; and giving him all the love and attention that I have.

For some reason I love the whole fairy tale "Beauty & the Beast" scenario.


----------



## ManBeef (Aug 12, 2011)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> I just read the whole thread, and I swear it's only like 30% fantasies... the rest is drama and inside jokes. :doh:
> I'm gonna add my bit to the fantasy percentage.
> 
> 
> ...



Sooo... Basically you are hitting to me that it is time to raid the local Food4Less. Gotcha. Man this is gonna be SWEEEEET!


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 12, 2011)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> I just read the whole thread, and I swear it's only like 30% fantasies... the rest is drama and inside jokes. :doh:
> I'm gonna add my bit to the fantasy percentage.
> 
> 
> ...



Meeeow!

I think on a place like Dims, that's lot likely to be a "weird" fantasy.


----------



## SlightlyMorbid (Aug 13, 2011)

Some of the fantasies are great but I prefer writing them out in stories. 

I should post 'm in the stories section.


----------



## Wanderer (Aug 13, 2011)

meangreen said:


> My fantasy is to be able to blow things up with my mind :doh:



Explosion or expansion? This is Dims, after all...


----------



## BLK360 (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm a romantic and raised in the country, my fantasies don't tend to be too outrageous, and I've lived at least 2 out. I like the idea of late night meetings, sneaking out and the such. The one I haven't fulfilled yet is one I'm still working on. I want to be be able to play the violin, that's the hardest part. The rest is simple, just sit outside the woman's window playing it softly, she comes outside, we go off together and spend the night under a full moon out somewhere on the Texas prairie sitting on the edge of my pick-ups tailgate, also....if it were spring and bluebonnets were in bloom, that would perfect the whole damn thing. Wish I could post something dirtier, but that's all I've got in me fantasy wise. And yes, I'm that sap who stops for beautiful scenery. I've had some occasions where I'll lose track of time and come home early morning or late night because I just took a dirt road for the scenery and got sidetracked by it.


----------



## femaleseat (Aug 16, 2011)

BLK360 said:


> I'm a romantic and raised in the country, my fantasies don't tend to be too outrageous, and I've lived at least 2 out. I like the idea of late night meetings, sneaking out and the such. The one I haven't fulfilled yet is one I'm still working on. I want to be be able to play the violin, that's the hardest part. The rest is simple, just sit outside the woman's window playing it softly, she comes outside, we go off together and spend the night under a full moon out somewhere on the Texas prairie sitting on the edge of my pick-ups tailgate, also....if it were spring and bluebonnets were in bloom, that would perfect the whole damn thing. Wish I could post something dirtier, but that's all I've got in me fantasy wise. And yes, I'm that sap who stops for beautiful scenery. I've had some occasions where I'll lose track of time and come home early morning or late night because I just took a dirt road for the scenery and got sidetracked by it.



well now, we cant all have outrageous fantasies....some ppl have to keep the world sane! :bounce:


----------



## femaleseat (Apr 23, 2020)

Omg, I cant believe how many years ago I wrote this post... is everyone still around??


----------



## JackCivelli (Apr 23, 2020)

femaleseat said:


> Omg, I cant believe how many years ago I wrote this post... is everyone still around??


I was not around at the time, but I am now lol


----------



## Mel KM (Jul 23, 2020)

My fantasy is making @JackCivelli immobile.
He doesn’t want that, and if I’m honest I don’t want him to have to live confined to a single room, but it’s such a huge turn on it’s hard not to fantasize about. That’s my #1 fantasy right now.


----------



## BigElectricKat (Jul 23, 2020)

I think I posted a fantasy somewhere else.


----------



## RVGleason (Jul 23, 2020)

This is sort of one of mine.


----------



## RVGleason (Jul 23, 2020)

One that I drew.


----------



## BigElectricKat (Jul 27, 2020)

I wouldn't be opposed to finding someone who'd sit on this while I pleasure her orally!


----------



## Funtastic curves (Jul 28, 2020)

BigElectricKat said:


> I wouldn't be opposed to finding someone who'd sit on this while I pleasure her orally!


That's an interesting contraption 


I'm afraid to ask what it is or exactly how it works


----------



## BigElectricKat (Jul 29, 2020)

Funtastic curves said:


> That's an interesting contraption
> 
> 
> I'm afraid to ask what it is or exactly how it works


Yes. Yes it is.


----------



## Ffancy (Jul 29, 2020)

I had to google that device - a “Queening chair” for a woman to receive oral while she’s in a sitting position and the giver is lying down with their head in the box and their face in the, er, bush, as it were. In case anyone else was not familiar. Very intriguing!


----------



## BigElectricKat (Jul 29, 2020)

Ffancy said:


> I had to google that device - a “Queening chair” for a woman to receive oral while she’s in a sitting position and the giver is lying down with their head in the box and their face in the, er, bush, as it were. In case anyone else was not familiar. Very intriguing!


Yeah, I should have explained that.


----------



## Tempere (Jul 29, 2020)

I thought maybe I had posted this in another thread, but I can’t remember 2 days ago lol. Plus, who doesn’t love a good horny on main?
In terms of reality, feeding/being fed by a bbw/ssbbw.
Orally pleasing a woman while sitting on my face. Queening chair is quite interesting all the same.
Fat chat foreplay/ tight clothing

in terms of fantasy fantasies, rapid weight gain, full body inflation, and microphilia fantasies would be the top.


----------



## Sonic Purity (Jul 30, 2020)

BigElectricKat said:


> Yeah, I should have explained that.



Oh i dunno… didn’t know the name, never saw one before, but knew right away what it was about. So for at least one of us, no explanation was needed.

Have to say (write) i’m opposed: it looks to be an impediment to my cheeks against the insides of my lover’s upper thighs. How am i going to be able to momentarily turn away from the licking to kiss those lovely upper inner thighs with a box in the way?!

Yes, this device may make certain positions or something else possible that would not otherwise be possible, and it gets credit for that (to the degree this is true, and i wouldn’t know). Seems to me there are already too many barriers in the world keeping us apart and less intimate. Why add another?


----------



## BigElectricKat (Jul 31, 2020)

The idea behind these is less about what you want to do and more about she will allow you to do. Part of the allure of the Queening Chair/Seat/Throne are implicit ideas that one is more dominant (the Queen) and the other is more submissive in this situation. Although you may thoroughly enjoy giving her oral, because of the positioning she is in control and therefore deriving a measure of psychological and physical pleasure from the act.

But I get your drift.


----------



## Sonic Purity (Jul 31, 2020)

BigElectricKat said:


> The idea behind these is less about what you want to do and more about she will allow you to do. Part of the allure of the Queening Chair/Seat/Throne are implicit ideas that one is more dominant (the Queen) and the other is more submissive in this situation.



Alllllright yeah OK—got it. An aspect of that very expansive, varied realm under the general label of BDSM, about which i know little and have no interest, which for some reason seems _very_ popular in the fatsex realm. (Has been from the moment i discovered the online fatosphere in the 1990s.)

It sometimes seems so common that sometimes i feel like the radical for dreaming of total peer equal sex-positive affectionate loving, where no one needs to even slightly dominate nor be submissive nor subordinate. To be on-topic i guess my real-world fantasy is mutually irrationally powerful love: irrational because it makes no sense logically, but we love each other so much that it’s unstoppable. Fictional/fantasy i know what it is, because i keep unintentionally writing it in most of my stories: gender + fat transition: me to a seriously soft and wiggly wobbly curvaceous SSBBW (ideally attractive too).


----------



## BigElectricKat (Jul 31, 2020)

I think that in many ways, assuming roles of dominance or submission are part and parcel of the size acceptance community: for decades (if not centuries) people of size have been marginalized, ridiculed, humiliated, and shunned by the majority. To me, these are all explicit signs of powerlessness and are ingrained in the psyche of large-sized people all over the world. Having the chance to take back some power (even for a few hours) by acting out their dominance during a sexual encounter, even if control is relinquished by the submissive freely, is still a very heady situation and can be pleasing for both. 

As a person who for almost their entire adult life has been in a position to be in control of others (mostly for work), I sometimes enjoy letting someone else steer the ship, so to speak. And while I'm not into being tied up, shackled, or humiliated in any way, I am not opposed to being directed in how best to please a woman.

And i take your point about being equally/mutually sexual. That kind where you both feel like anything is possible and permissible to the point of it feeling almost crazy. I've been there and enjoy it just as much as any other. Cool beans!


----------



## Retrofeeder (Oct 3, 2020)

I want my ass to be wider than the toilet seat that it's haning off super far


----------

